# Help! Key stuck in ignition.



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi,

I've just fitted my new lockset to my R32 today, and the key's got stuck in the ignition. 

It is an auto, so obviously you have to have it in 'Park' to be able to remove it from the ignition. As I've just fitted it today, I thought I would have a see how the electrics are working for the first time since I got it. Turn's out the key is stuck now! 

Any help is much appreciated. 

Thanks,
-Elliot


----------



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

On US autos you have to turn the key forward 1 notch to release it (so turn it all the off then turn 1 click forward/on), hope that helps.


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

you have pressed the little button on the ignition barrel to let the turn all the way back havent you...


----------



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

Same as the Pulsar is it?


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Does it not have a cable which releases the key attached to the gear shift lever.

You can adjust it from the gear lever area, when you push the level all the way forward into park it shoves the cable which releases the key, it can usually be adjusted from the lever area.

Sorry but I have never worked on an auto one but that system is very popular on other Jap cars.


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Just been out to have a look at my car...

yes key can only be removed in park... the release mechanism is operated by the gearshift button... ie. keys locked in ignition, lever in park, but gearshift button still pressed in... key locked... release button - click - key released...

do you have power in your car?? im thinking its electrically controlled...


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi,

Cheers for the help guys. 

I've just got it fixed. It turns out that there is a little tiny lever next to the 'Press' button which is orange at the end. This moves from side to side (Kind of like the one on the boot), and has stopped it from being removed. I just flicked it back again, and now it's all fine and dandy. 

Thanks for the help guys, couldn't have done it without you. 

Cheers,
-Elliot


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi Matt,

Cheers for that mate.  I don't know how that little orange lever works which I found, but I have my sus****ions (SP?) that it is to do with the gear shift lever as you suggested. 

I'll just keep my eye on it for now. If it does it frequent, I will have to investigate further. 

Cheers,
-Elliot


----------

